#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Gbic

## Wesleyrosa

Gostaria de saber a diferenca do gbic amarelo para o azul? Os dois pode ser utilizados como transmissores em um switch sfp tplink?

Enviado via LG-K430 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## vaizard

> Gostaria de saber a diferenca do gbic amarelo para o azul? Os dois pode ser utilizados como transmissores em um switch sfp tplink?
> 
> Enviado via LG-K430 usando UnderLinux App



No caso de gbic wdm ou bidirecional, é como se cada cor fosse o lado A e B dos conversores por exemplo da Intelbras.

O azul tem o comprimento de onda 1310nm e ele alinha com conversor lado A Intelbras.
O amarelo ou verde (dependendo do fabricante) tem o comprimento de onda 1550nm e alinha com conversor lado B Intelbras.

No caso de usar gbic com conversor de midia independente do fabricante, tem que ser conversor /1000 (Gigabit), eles até alinham com /100 (Fast), mas não consegue trafegar dados.

Existem os monomodo wdm, ou seja, apenas 1 fibra, sendo que esses precisam dos 2 comprimentos de onda 1310nm e 1550nm ou seja lado A e B.

E os multimodo, onde utiliza 2 fibras, sendo que pode usar 2 de onda 1310 em ambos os lados, sendo que cada conexão inverte no lado oposto, ex gbic1 entrada X e Y e gbic2 entrada X e Y. O cordão optico da entrada X do gbic1 entra na entrada Y do gbic2 e a Y do gbic1 na X do gbic2.

Um fato interessante no funcionamento deles é a potencia de chegada/saida, algums equipamentos com os mesmos gbics são mais sensíveis, por exemplo uma CCR1036 funciona com Rx power -18 dBm, já no cisco só funciona abaixo de -14. Esses problemas de potência pode ser N fatores de gbic do outro lado a sujeira no cordão. 

Esse é meu pouco conhecimento sobre, com teste e pesquisas na internet. Se tiver algo errado gostaria que os colegas mais avançados me corrijam.

----------


## Wesleyrosa

> No caso de gbic wdm ou bidirecional, é como se cada cor fosse o lado A e B dos conversores por exemplo da Intelbras.
> 
> O azul tem o comprimento de onda 1310nm e ele alinha com conversor lado A Intelbras.
> O amarelo ou verde (dependendo do fabricante) tem o comprimento de onda 1550nm e alinha com conversor lado B Intelbras.
> 
> No caso de usar gbic com conversor de midia independente do fabricante, tem que ser conversor /1000 (Gigabit), eles até alinham com /100 (Fast), mas não consegue trafegar dados.
> 
> Existem os monomodo wdm, ou seja, apenas 1 fibra, sendo que esses precisam dos 2 comprimentos de onda 1310nm e 1550nm ou seja lado A e B.
> 
> ...


Certo pretendo usar em um switch sfp tplink eu quero saber se da pra colocar os dois gbic amarelo e azul todos no switch para sair para um conversor de midia tplink wdn

Enviado via LG-K430 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## herlon2008

Primeiro tem que ver se esta GBIC tem compatibilidade com seu switch.
Segundo, ao que tudo indica vc esta utilizando uma fibra SM e necessitara do lado A e lado B.
Sendo assim terá que ter GBIC compatível com seu switch e conversor, ver datashet do fabricante.
Utilizando no lado B preferencialmente conversor do mesmo fabricante.
A TPLINK possui uma vasta compatibilidade, dificilmente tenho problema com switch e conversores deles.
Dois GBIC B não se comunicam entre si, assim como 2 GBIC A

----------


## Wesleyrosa

> Primeiro tem que ver se esta GBIC tem compatibilidade com seu switch.
> Segundo, ao que tudo indica vc esta utilizando uma fibra SM e necessitara do lado A e lado B.
> Sendo assim terá que ter GBIC compatível com seu switch e conversor, ver datashet do fabricante.
> Utilizando no lado B preferencialmente conversor do mesmo fabricante.
> A TPLINK possui uma vasta compatibilidade, dificilmente tenho problema com switch e conversores deles.
> Dois GBIC B não se comunicam entre si, assim como 2 GBIC A


Certo obrigado entao se for compativel posso usar tanto o amarelo quanto o azul no switch e do outro lado um conversor de midia

Enviado via LG-K430 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## vaizard

> Certo obrigado entao se for compativel posso usar tanto o amarelo quanto o azul no switch e do outro lado um conversor de midia
> 
> Enviado via LG-K430 usando UnderLinux App


Correto, sendo que a tecnologia alinha com qualquer fabricante, porém como o colego falou acima, alguns fabricantes não são compatíveis com outros fabricantes de gbic ex a Cisco.

----------


## sgnetararuama

So uma coisa.
Monomodo e multimodo é o tipo de transmissão da luz dentro da fibra e não porque a gbic usa uma fibra ou duas fibra
As GBIC que usa 1 fibra e chamado de bidi
e 2 fibra e chamado de duplex

----------

